# Would love a couple of fancy mice/hairless mice please



## froglover (Dec 8, 2010)

any ideas where I can get some in the south please?I love the hairless/fuzzy ones and the broken fancy mice,cant seem to find any available In Bournemouth/southampton/winchester areas,please help :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two groups of four male mice currently looking for homes.
Although based in Bristol I can transport mice to Southampton.

For more information visit my website: mickelmarshmouse


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

you can have my rats if you want them


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> you can have my rats if you want them


ill have them! if you can get them to me


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

shame i am too far! as usal!


----------

